# Too Cute: Extra Special Pets: Animal Planet



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

Saturday at 8 EST, obviously on Animal Planet, we are getting the Hedgie Edition..  . What I want to know, is if anyone here knows who's hedgies we're getting to watch? (Yes I'm recording it, Yes Pippin and I will watch that like we did the Puppy Bowl! Which was awesome and had its own blog worthy adventure. :lol: )

Also, with the exposure of Hedgies yesterday, and this upcoming weekend, we can expect an influx of New Guardians, as well as the not so great novelty pet seekers. :roll: I expect we'll be getting our fair share of trolls along the way. :twisted: The only thing we can do is ban together and educate to the best of our ability :ugeek: , pray there isn't an explosion of unwanted hedgies in the aftermath, and help those hedgies that got caught in the crossfire of the lime-light. 

Back to our regularly scheduled programming, who else is stoked about the Special Edition this upcoming weekend?


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

I think there was something about this in the HWS newsletter - I mean, who's hedgehogs they are. Unless that is a different program. I am excited to see it.


----------



## RondackHiker (Jan 21, 2013)

I haven't seen the puppy bowl yet. Did the hedgie cheerleaders have a heating set up? I was hoping they would so that people could visually register that they need to be warm.


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

shmurciakova said:


> I think there was something about this in the HWS newsletter - I mean, who's hedgehogs they are. Unless that is a different program. I am excited to see it.


I should have guessed there was a newsletter, but I don't get it.... simple ignorance of the fact. I'll have to look into getting the newsletter...so I guess the answer begs the question of where to sign up for the newsletter?

Ronda: No they didn't have a heating set up, they filmed them on the field before the puppy bowl and kitty half time show. With as hot as I'm sure the set was, extra heating probably wasn't required at the time. People won't visually register the heating requirements unless they watch Pets 101 (they also did an episode with Hedgies I have the episode on youtube) or this weekend's Too Cute episode. Better yet would be if they actually did some research and didn't rely on the cute hedgie appearances in these shows for basic care needs.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm excited for the upcoming episode of Too Cute! My DVR is already set to record it...
[attachment=0:vl45id9f]image.jpg[/attachment:vl45id9f]


----------



## Twiggy22 (Jan 22, 2013)

After Twiggy and I watched the puppy bowl we are stoked about watching too cute!! She literally sat facing the tv and watched it with me!!! So im expecting she will be watching too cute aswell.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

Definetly watching the show!  Last Saturday I saw the advertisment and thought it was that Saturday. I got exited over nothing. :? Oh well! I shall wait some more...  Sooo exited.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I think ConnorHogs here said that his were involved with another breeders. I think they wanted to get into the hedgehog nest before two weeks?


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

Christemo said:


> I think ConnorHogs here said that his were involved with another breeders. I think they wanted to get into the hedgehog nest before two weeks?


I seem to recall reading the same thing, part of where my confusion when they aired the ad. I had thought it had gotten pulled. Since it is airing, I was just curious who was involved, and congratulate them.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I think it was him for some hogs and the mom and babies were from another.


----------



## ahowey472 (Dec 16, 2012)

We just watched Saturdays Too Cute: Extra Special Pets on Animal Planet. It was a replay today. The Potbelly Piglets and the Mini Lops were cute, but they aren't as cute as our Hedgies are when they grow up.  They showed the piglets, the Lops and the hedgies in segments from when they were first born and then a few more times until they are finally adopted. I'd like to see a show just on Hedgehogs.


----------



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

I watch of cores!!! Did anyone else notes that they used at lest 2 litters of hedges :lol: :lol: ? The high whit pinto girl they first showed was in a litter of 4 or more and then she was a brown with no pintones for the rest of the show. I really hope nothing happen to that litter for being disturbed to early.....I was also very unhappy that they did not talk about or separate the males from the litter until they were like 8+ weeks old.... But I was AWWWWING with the best of them for the rest of the show :lol:


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

I just finished watching it and spent the majority of the time telling my mom what all they were doing wrong... the bedding and not separating them... they were VERY cute though lol.


----------

